# My Uber car!



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Okay, so I did it. I bought a used second car strictly for Uber. This way, I won't put any more miles on my primary car - it's only four months old and has 12K miles on it - too much!

I bought a 2004 Buick LeSabre. Nice, comfy ride. Leather seats. So cool. I think the PAX will like it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Okay, so I did it. I bought a used second car strictly for Uber. This way, I won't put any more miles on my primary car - it's only four months old and has 12K miles on it - too much!
> 
> I bought a 2004 Buick LeSabre. Nice, comfy ride. Leather seats. So cool. I think the PAX will like it.


You may start enjoying the ride more than your new car.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Okay, so I did it. I bought a used second car strictly for Uber. This way, I won't put any more miles on my primary car - it's only four months old and has 12K miles on it - too much!
> 
> I bought a 2004 Buick LeSabre. Nice, comfy ride. Leather seats. So cool. I think the PAX will like it.


Whats your primary car?
Also. Who cares what the pax will like. For what youre making per mile and minute, youd be better off showing up in a rickshaw


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Whats your primary car?
> Also. Who cares what the pax will like. For what youre making per mile and minute, youd be better off showing up in a rickshaw


I can say form experience of driving over 10 different cars on uber, that the difference is in the tips.
Cars without leather a lot less tips
Cars with big spacious back seats, leather and big Trunks will get you more tips.
My grandpa had a lesabre of that generation up until a couple years ago. I drove it 3 years ago and remember thinking how comfortable and smooth it was. If the interior is in good shape and the suspension isn't shot pax are gonna love that car, and tip better then if u were driving a 2014 Prius, Civic or corolla


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Ha. For 60 cents a mile. Uber on yall


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You may start enjoying the ride more than your new car.


I already do! 



Skepticaldriver said:


> Whats your primary car?
> Also. Who cares what the pax will like. For what youre making per mile and minute, youd be better off showing up in a rickshaw


I know, I know. 



Skepticaldriver said:


> Whats your primary car?
> Also. Who cares what the pax will like. For what youre making per mile and minute, youd be better off showing up in a rickshaw


It's a Kia Soul. Brand new... I was putting way too many miles on it.



UberDezNutz said:


> I can say form experience of driving over 10 different cars on uber, that the difference is in the tips.
> Cars without leather a lot less tips
> Cars with big spacious back seats, leather and big Trunks will get you more tips.
> My grandpa had a lesabre of that generation up until a couple years ago. I drove it 3 years ago and remember thinking how comfortable and smooth it was. If the interior is in good shape and the suspension isn't shot pax are gonna love that car, and tip better then if u were driving a 2014 Prius, Civic or corolla


Cool beans. Then I *should* make decent tips, because this car has a huge trunk (room enough for at least two bodies), smooth as silk on the highway, roomy as hell in the back, etc. etc. I figure if Uber doesn't work out, I can always join the Mafia.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Get some 24-26" rims. Sell guns and crack from the trunk.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Okay, so I did it. I bought a used second car strictly for Uber. This way, I won't put any more miles on my primary car - it's only four months old and has 12K miles on it - too much!
> 
> I bought a 2004 Buick LeSabre. Nice, comfy ride. Leather seats. So cool. I think the PAX will like it.


Nice ride. Nothing like a Buick in terms of smooth ride. Drove a Lucerne (the replacement for the LeSabre) once and it was by far the most comfortable car I have ever driven. Good luck with it!


----------



## brick656 (Jun 18, 2017)

A 2004 Lesabre qualifies? I figured that would be too old.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

brick656 said:


> A 2004 Lesabre qualifies? I figured that would be too old.


2001 is acceptable in Atlanta.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> 2001 is acceptable in Atlanta.


2002 is the cut off in Denver 
2005 for Lyft


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

brick656 said:


> A 2004 Lesabre qualifies? I figured that would be too old.


Yeah, in Los Angeles a 2002 qualifies for UberX.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Ubergirlzz said:


> It's a Kia Soul. Brand new... I was putting way too many miles on it.


I was wondering...

When you eat in the Kia, is that considered "soul food"?
If you listen to music, is that "soul music"?
If the car is in the shop, are you now "soulless"?
Is your car named "David"?


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I was wondering...
> 
> When you eat in the Kia, is that considered "soul food"?
> If you listen to music, is that "soul music"?
> ...


Be as one with the hamster.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> I was wondering...
> 
> When you eat in the Kia, is that considered "soul food"?
> If you listen to music, is that "soul music"?
> ...


No, my car is named Travis.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> No, my car is named Travis.


Wow I'm glad you gave me a like for my question about your car...

Oh well I hope it made you laugh...

To stay on topic congratulations on being one of the few Uber drivers that drive a car that checks all of the boxes from a passengers prospective.

To bad it's as thirsty as a bachelor/bachelorette at last call.

To bad it's at UberX rates and Uber has pushed an anti-tipping culture for so long.

That said if by some magic I book you I got tips not jokes... Be easy and Uber on


----------

